

UI Design Considerations for Web Apps - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/user-interface/10-important-ui-design-considerations-for-web-apps/

======
swombat
The article looks useful, but worth pointing out that the Basecamp pricing
table example is wrong - this is not a hover state, it's just a display meant
to attract attention to the most popular plan.

------
hxf148
Interesting.. We've been studying different UI and design methods as we roll
out our own startup. (<http://infostripe.com>)

One slightly disappointing thing we have found is how similar and cookie
cutter many startups are as they rush to mimic their competition or perceived
UI trends.

Regardless of if they fit or actually work or not.

------
orenmazor
This article is making me re-realize that I am in over my head, trying to do
all of the UI for my startup myself :/

~~~
jggube
This article was written by a guy who created his web app without knowing
Rails. In a few months, he had learned Rails, and had designed, developed and
launched his own app. So don't be discouraged!

There's so many wonderful resources out there on UI/app development, but what
I got from this article is that these lessons you'll learn best by creating
(and using) web apps.

Here's the author's Rails article on the same site:
[http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/why-making-web-
apps-...](http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/why-making-web-apps-with-
rails-is-awesome/)

------
zapf
Don't make me think! - <http://www.sensible.com/dmmt.html> Still as relevant
as ever

